# [Xorg] - nie moge uruchomic

## DeszczyK

Czesc,

Wybaczcie brak polskich znakow, ale pracuje na ubuntu live. Nie chce mi sie za kazdym razem zmieniac.

    Zatrzymalem sie na Xach :[ Chce uruchomic na zamknietych sterownikach Nvidii (karta GF 8600GT [G84]). 

Zainstalowalem sterowniki v260.19.21. W xorg conf mam, wydaje mi sie, wszystko ok, za wyjatkiem folderow czcionek (pozostalosc z poprzedniej instalacji - plik pochodzi z dzialajacego wszesciej na tym samym kompie Gentoo).

Ponizej log Xow i xorg.conf:

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
[    67.075] 

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

[    67.076] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.2.901 (1.9.3 RC 1)

Release Date: 2010-11-13

[    67.077] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    67.077] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.37-rc2 i686 Gentoo

[    67.077] Current Operating System: Linux kraiznaozz 2.6.37-rc2 #7 SMP Wed Nov 24 12:43:17 CET 2010 i686

[    67.077] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,vga=1024x768@60

[    67.078] Build Date: 23 November 2010  08:35:47PM

[    67.078]  

[    67.078] Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

[    67.078]     Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

    to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    67.079] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

    (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

    (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    67.080] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Nov 24 12:53:35 2010

[    67.127] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    67.127] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    67.154] (==) ServerLayout "X.Org Configured"

[    67.154] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    67.154] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    67.154] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

[    67.154] (**) |-->Input Device "Serial Mouse"

[    67.154] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    67.154] (**) |-->Input Device "PS/2 Mouse"

[    67.154] (**) |-->Input Device "USB Mouse"

[    67.154] (**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

[    67.154] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    67.154] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    67.175] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/util".

[    67.175]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.175]     (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/util").

[    67.183] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/encodings".

[    67.183]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.183]     (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/encodings").

[    67.199] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local" does not exist.

[    67.199]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.199] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/terminus" does not exist.

[    67.199]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.199] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts" does not exist.

[    67.199]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.211] (WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts" does not exist.

[    67.211]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.225] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/default".

[    67.225]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.225]     (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/default").

[    67.238] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/type1" does not exist.

[    67.238]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.267] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts" does not exist.

[    67.267]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.267] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213" does not exist.

[    67.267]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.267] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome" does not exist.

[    67.267]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.267] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts" does not exist.

[    67.267]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.267] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts" does not exist.

[    67.267]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.267] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts" does not exist.

[    67.267]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.267] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts" does not exist.

[    67.267]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.281] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi" does not exist.

[    67.281]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.282] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc" does not exist.

[    67.282]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.282] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi" does not exist.

[    67.282]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.282] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi" does not exist.

[    67.282]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.282] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc" does not exist.

[    67.282]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.282] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi" does not exist.

[    67.282]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.282] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi" does not exist.

[    67.282]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.282] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc" does not exist.

[    67.282]     Entry deleted from font path.

[    67.301] (**) FontPath set to:

    /usr/share/fonts/misc,

    /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

    /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

    /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

    /usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript,

    /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

    /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

    /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

    /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

    /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

    /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    67.301] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[    67.301] (**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

[    67.301] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    67.301] (WW) Disabling Serial Mouse

[    67.301] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    67.301] (WW) Disabling PS/2 Mouse

[    67.301] (WW) Disabling USB Mouse

[    67.301] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f5de0

[    67.301] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    67.301]     X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    67.301]     X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[    67.301]     X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[    67.301]     X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[    67.302] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0402:1462:0910 rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfa000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000bc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    67.302] (II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    67.302] (II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    67.302] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    67.302] (II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

[    67.302] (II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

[    67.302] (II) "dri2" will be loaded by default.

[    67.302] (II) LoadModule: "ddc"

[    67.302] (II) Module "ddc" already built-in

[    67.302] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"

[    67.322] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

[    67.330] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    67.330]     compiled for 1.9.2.901, module version = 1.1.0

[    67.330]     ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[    67.330] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    67.330] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    67.338] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    67.338]     compiled for 1.9.2.901, module version = 1.0.0

[    67.338]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    67.338]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    67.338] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    67.338] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    67.338] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    67.340] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    67.340]     compiled for 1.9.2.901, module version = 1.0.0

[    67.340]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    67.340]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    67.340] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    67.340] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    67.340] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    67.340] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    67.340] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    67.340] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    67.340] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    67.340] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    67.376] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module glx

[    67.376] (II) UnloadModule: "glx"

[    67.376] (EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)

[    67.376] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    67.376] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    67.387] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    67.387]     compiled for 1.9.2.901, module version = 1.13.0

[    67.387]     Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    67.387]     ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    67.387] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    67.387] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    67.388] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[    67.388] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[    67.388] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[    67.388] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    67.388] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    67.388] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    67.388] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    67.388] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    67.388] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    67.439] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    67.439]     compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    67.439]     Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    67.476] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your

[    67.477] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.

[    67.477] (II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

[    67.477] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    67.477] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)

[    67.477] (EE) No drivers available.

[    67.477] 

Fatal server error:

[    67.478] no screens found

[    67.478] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

     at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[    67.479] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[    67.479] 
```

xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 260.19.21  (buildmeister@builder103.nvidia.com)  Thu Nov  4 20:57:26 PDT 2010

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "ServerLayout"

# Serial Mouse not detected

#No Synaptics touchpad found

    Identifier     "X.Org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Serial Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "PS/2 Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

    InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/util"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/type1"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "ddc"

    Load           "vbe"

#    Load    "GLcore"

    Load           "dbe"

#    Load    "dri"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "bitmap"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "record"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

#    Option    "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "keyboard"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

#    Option    "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Serial Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "Microsoft"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

    Option         "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "PS/2 Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

    Option         "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "USB Mouse"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option         "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option         "Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Synaptics"

    Driver         "synaptics"

    Option         "Protocol" "event"

    Option         "Device" ""

    Option         "LeftEdge" "1900"

    Option         "RightEdge" "5400"

    Option         "TopEdge" "1900"

    Option         "BottomEdge" "4000"

    Option         "FingerLow" "25"

    Option         "FingerHigh" "30"

    Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option         "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option         "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option         "MinSpeed" "0.02"

    Option         "MaxSpeed" "0.10"

    Option         "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

    Option         "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 96.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    ### Available Driver options are:-

    # sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

    # The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

    Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "All"

    BoardName      "All"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    Option         "sw_cursor"

    #Option     "hw_cursor"

    #Option     "NoAccel"

    #Option     "ShowCache"

    #Option     "ShadowFB"

    #Option     "UseFBDev"

    #Option     "Rotate"

    #Option     "MonitorLayout" "LVDS, NONE"

    Option         "AccelMethod" "exa"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       4

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       15

        Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1680x1050" "1440x900" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1680x1050" "1440x900" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       32

        Modes      "1680x1050" "1440x900" "1280x800" "1280x768" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Wieczorem wrzuce troche wiecej informacji. Dlaczego nie ma modulu nvidia Nie wystarczy sterownika zainstalowac?

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *DeszczyK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Pokaż

```
grep -i drm /usr/src/linux/.config
```

i 

```
emerge -pv x11-base/xorg-drivers
```

No i spróbuj uruchomić Xy bez pliku konfiguracyjnego (całkiem nieźle sobie bez niego radzą teraz).

----------

## DeszczyK

To juz chyba jutro po poludniu. Poki, co przekompilowalem xserwer poprawiwszy nieco flagi USE i zainstalowalem poniwnie. sterowniki. Wygenerowalem nowy xorg.conf z pomoca: X -configure i zaktualizowalem je instalujac stary NVidii, no i dokompilowalem xterma. W efekcie wyszlo jak ponizej. 

Teraz Xy sie uruchamiaja z xtermem na czele, ale problem w tym, ze nie dziala klawiatura, ani mysz. Nie da sie kompletnie nic zrobic.

Nie wiem, czy nie widzi urzadzen, czy sie poprostu zawiesza. Konieczny reser kompa :/

Nie mam nawet loga po takiej akcji. Ciagle jest stary z poprzedniego uruchomienia Xow, Sprobuje jutro pogrzebac.

xorg.conf

```
# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 260.19.21  (buildmeister@builder103.nvidia.com)  Thu$

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier     "USB Mouse"  ## "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "Microsoft"       ## "auto"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

    Option         "Emulate3Timeout" "70"

    Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Monitor Vendor"

    ModelName      "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

     Identifier     "Card0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       4

        Modes        "1680x1050" "1440x900" "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       8

        Modes        "1680x1050" "1440x900" "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       15

        Modes        "1680x1050" "1440x900" "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       16

        Modes        "1680x1050" "1440x900" "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       24

        Modes        "1680x1050" "1440x900" "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Viewport    0 0

        Depth       32

        Modes        "1680x1050" "1440x900" "1280x1024"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option     "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

emrge --info

```
Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, [unavailable], glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.37-rc2 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.37-rc2-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6550_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 24 Nov 2010 21:15:02 +0000

ccache version 3.1.1 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r2

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/ccache:     3.1.1

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.4

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.2, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.4

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.35 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -mssse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -mssse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache collision-protect distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userf

etch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz

.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="#przywrocic X a52 aac acl acpi aiglx alsa arts artworkextra aspel automount bash-completion bashcomp beagle bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo ccache cdr cdrom cdsound consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus

 digitalradio doc dri dri2 dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran ftp gdbm gif gimp glitz gnome gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal http iconv imagemagick ipv6 jabber java jp

eg lcms ldap libnotify mad mail md5sum mikmod mmx mng modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly odbc ogg onls opengl pam pango pcre pdf perl png po ppds problemow: profile python readl

ine rozwiazaniu sdl session slang sndfile sound spell sql ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd threads thunar tiff truetype type1-fonts unicode unzip usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vim vim-syntax vim-with-x vorb

is wavepack wavpack webkit win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid" ALSA_CARDS="ca0106" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz

_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_confi

g logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PR

OTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEV

ICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_C

ARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## Jacekalex

Na stronie nvidii pisze jak byk w opisach sterowników - jakie karty są przez te stery obsługiwane

Diabli wiedzą czemu, ale ani 260.19.12 ani 260.19.21 nie mają w wymienionych chipach obsługi 8600GT i 9600GT.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-260.19.21-driver.html

Ja mam xorga 1.8:

```
eix  x11-base/xorg-server

[U] x11-base/xorg-server

   ........................

     Installed versions:  1.8.2{tbz2}(11:42:24 23.07.2010)(nptl static-libs udev xorg -dmx -doc -hal -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal -tslib)

    ...............................
```

Po instalacji steru 260.19.12 zostałem bez obrazu, powrót na sterownik 260.19.06 - obraz działa.

```
~ $ glxinfo | grep -i nvidia

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL version string: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 260.19.06

OpenGL shading language version string: 3.30 NVIDIA via Cg compiler
```

Także na razie zostanę na wersji *06, ciekawe, jak długo.

Pozdrawiam

 :Wink: 

----------

## unK

 *Quote:*   

> nie dziala klawiatura, ani mysz. Nie da sie kompletnie nic zrobic

 

Dodaj do xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Option      "AllowEmptyInput" "False"

EndSection
```

----------

## DeszczyK

Faktycznie Twoj wpis unK pomgl o tyle, ze Xy sie uruchamiaja i dzialaja okna xterm. Jednak z mysza cos jest nie tak, bo przy byle poruszeniu biega po calej gornej czesci ekranu. Jest bezuzyteczna.

Pojawil sie drugi problem o wiele powazniejszy - przypadkiem zatwierdzilem bez sprawdzenia listy pakietow emerge --depclean i emerge uznal, ze gcc to zbedna zaleznosc i go wypierdzielil. Podpowiecie mi jak wyluskac gcc ze stage'a?

----------

## gexcite

Wyeksportuj do pakietu binarnego z innego kompa z gentoo i zainstaluj. Jak nie masz skąd wziąć to w chroocie postaw stage i tak samo wyciągnij.

----------

